# Zucchini Recipe - Yum Yum



## Guest (Aug 9, 2000)

If you can tolerate the following ingredients, this recipe is a must try.Add olive oil to a pan. Add minced garlic (I add 3-4 cloves, but it's to your liking). Add diced zucchini (1 very large zucchini, or 3-4 small ones), 1 onion (any kind, but I like the red salad onions), fresh or dried oregano. Cook for approximately 7-10 minutes until the zucchini and onion are thoroughly cooked. Add some fresh diced tomatoes. Heat through. Top with some shredded mozorella cheese, and heat until melted (and ooey and gooey).Add salt & pepper to taste (and some more oregano, if desired).This is delicious - and the best thing about this is you can alter this to your liking and/or tolerance. If you can't tolerate tomatoes, add some mushrooms and peppers. Or some yellow squash and sweet potatoe. A very quick and easy dinner - my hubbie and I had this the other night with just some fresh crusty bread. YUM! Enjoy!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2000)

I do this EXACT recipebut I slice my zucchinivery thinand I use BASIL instead of oregano...it's sooooo yummy


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I tried it. it was yum


----------

